# A big lad



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

I took a couple of pics of Sue holding up Ozzy so you can get some idea of how big he really is. Ozzy is only just over 6 months of age and still has a lot more growing to do, Holding him up like this in the future may not be so easy .........CHR


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol! 

He's wonderful. He's hugggeee! How big will he be when he's fully grown?

Em
xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

well so ive been told by those that know a lot more about the MC breed than me , that like Ragdolls MC's dont fully mature until they are 3-4 yrs old, so i think theres a bit more growing as yet...........CHRIS.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww gorgeous boy :001_wub: I love his white socks :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2011)

I want him  :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

If that boy doesn't win every single prize at every single cat show, then I will eat Whiskas for tea!
Chris....owning both breeds as you now do....how would you compare/contrast Raggies and MCs in terms of prsonality?


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

My goodness he's going to be a whopper!!! Not that he isn't already  He is so absolutely gorgeous :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> If that boy doesn't win every single prize at every single cat show, then I will eat Whiskas for tea!
> Chris....owning both breeds as you now do....how would you compare/contrast Raggies and MCs in terms of prsonality?


I do love my Raggies lol......I really was surprised how much the MC's are like the Raggies in their laid back manner, Ozzy is such a gentle catand loves all the fuss and attnetion he can get, where the Raggies like to be close to you i mean in the same room Oz is a lap cat , and he is a lot more active, the raggies like to just lounge around whereas the MC if you cant see him then he is into misschief. But i def would reccomend both breeds for homes where there are children........many thanks ...CHRIS.


----------



## MaineCoonMommy (Feb 12, 2011)

Ohh I love him! I've always loved that colour, it's my fav colour in cats.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Ponders the best way to kidnap him*  :lol:


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi Chris what have you been feeding him? lol seriously he is gorgeous he is absolutly massive are you sure you don't have a lion pretending to be a Maine Coon  

viv xx


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

if my raffles my old raggie is anything to go by then that will be the only way you can hold ozzy. raffs in his prime weighed 9.6 kgs and it was definitely a two handed job.
definitely agree on raggies and coonies being a lovely nature so is the nfc they are all very similiar in nature and build and all take up to 4 years to mature


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I know nothing about cats, so excuse my ignorance.... is he a Maine Coon? He is lovely whatever he is 

But I have to be honest, I have a huge phobia of cats and you would see me wheeling for the hills if I saw him in the flesh.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Good grief, he is HUGE. :thumbup: Oh I want one soooooo much. Shall have to show this to hubby. OK, have shown it to hubby, he asks what about the poop element. Do they have delicate tummys?


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

omg he's huge!!! and absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow! How much does he weigh? Still as beautiful as ever!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Wow he is gorgeous :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've just shown Ozzy's picture to my son who now desperately wants me to get an MC!!!! He liked them before but thinks Ozzy is amazing :thumbup:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow....he is a big lad....but beautiful with it


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I know nothing about cats, so excuse my ignorance.... is he a Maine Coon? He is lovely whatever he is
> 
> But I have to be honest, I have a huge phobia of cats and you would see me wheeling for the hills if I saw him in the flesh.


hi Tania, ys Ozzy is a Maine Coon, a Red and White classic tabby,
He would be the perfect cat to help you get over ur phobia, he is such a gentle cat and has a fantastic nature, thx for your kind comment,,,,,,Chris


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

MaryA said:


> Good grief, he is HUGE. :thumbup: Oh I want one soooooo much. Shall have to show this to hubby. OK, have shown it to hubby, he asks what about the poop element. Do they have delicate tummys?


the only thing wrong with Ozzies tummy is he cant fill it quick enough,
he will eat anything and anyones, and is a real theif lol


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

i hope Wolfie is as big as Ozzy when he's 6 months :thumbup:
Ozzy is gorgeous, definitely going to be winning plenty of trophies


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

i just love ozzy, but my word ive never seen just a big cat.
what an amazing cat.
michelle x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

wow wow wow please please please can i have him i will give him a nice home 

ha ha what a lovely cat you have xx


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

LOL you would soon bring him back Kelly when he's waking you up at 4am wrecking the house,lol 2 nights ago we thought we were being burgled..........yep you guessed it, it was him !!!!.....if its not screwed down of fixed he will hit it around lol. but really, we wouldnt have him any other way, best wishes............CHRIS...


----------

